# Boardwalk Empire Season Finale 12/02/2012



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

What a great season it has been, and it comes down to an all out battle.

Who will survive?

Bobby Cannavale as Gyp Rossetti has to be one of the greatest villains on TV in many years

What will happen to Richard Harrow?

Will Nucky Thompson owe Al Capone his life?

[YOUTUBEHD]8E1QUpNkHag[/YOUTUBEHD]


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

I can't wait til Sunday night !


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

This show is awesome!.

Everyone has been telling me for the last 2 years , that I would love this show. 
I kept saying yea yea yea. Well 2 weeks ago I saw Directv had all the episodes On Demand, so I downloaded all of them 2 weeks ago and watched everyone. 
Fantastic. 
Right now this program is the only reason I subscribe to HBO.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

damondlt said:


> This show is awesome!.
> 
> Everyone has been telling me for the last 2 years , that I would love this show.
> I kept saying yea yea yea. Well 2 weeks ago I saw Directv had all the episodes On Demand, so I downloaded all of them 2 weeks ago and watched everyone.
> ...


Ditto,its the only reason I have HBO.I plan on removing it Monday morning.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

This really is a great show. Hate to see the season end but I'm looking forward to season 3. This has been the best season so far IMHO.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Jimmy 440 said:


> Ditto,its the only reason I have HBO.I plan on removing it Monday morning.


Game of Thrones is AWESOME as well, but it doesn't pick back up until March 2013


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

That was a heck of a send-off to next year....


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Can't wait for it to come back. Called after the show to cancel HBO, will pick it up again when True Blood and Newsroom come back.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Can't wait for it to come back. Called after the show to cancel HBO, will pick it up again when True Blood and Newsroom come back.


Ditto,I just did the same thing.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

What a great season! Empire has turned into a must see series.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

tampa8 said:


> What a great season! Empire has turned into a must see series.


+1.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

What a great season finale, Richard Harrow is a one eyed bad ass.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Gyp was one of the best nutcases I've seen anywhere on tv in ages.Would it be too much to ask that he survived his stabbing & came back in season 4 to haunt Nucky ??That would be a bit of a stretch eh ? <lol>


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> What a great season finale, Richard Harrow is a one eyed bad ass.


I was wondering where his character was going.I like him.I hope he has a larger role next season


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"oldschoolecw" said:


> What a great season finale, Richard Harrow is a one eyed bad ass.


If he is that good of a shot with one eye, his sni


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

What's the deal with wifey? The encounter did not seem to shut out the possibility of a return to Nucky. Thoughts? I guess the blood was just the aftermath of the abortion.

Also was the Richard Harrow child delivery supposed to be the end, or was there some daylight for them? Love how the dad now has total respect for him!

Were those 2 dope buyers fake agents, or real agents in the pocket of Rothstein?

Why would Mellon trash his own distillery by calling the feds in on Rothstein? Why wouldn't he just call in a hit on Nucky for failing to run it properly as he had agreed? That was very confusing. Mellon wouldn't take orders from Nucky, so I'm lost as to his motivation.

Why did the other two of Gyp's men stand idly by while the one sellout guy from the closet shived him?

I'm guessing Capone's slaughter of Massaria's men is the beginning of a big Chicago power play by him.

Why did Chalky assume Nucky could just give him the blown-up club on the Boardwalk? Nucky was clear: "How can I give you what I don't own?"

And too bad we didn't get an update on the fallen agent-turned-iron-salesman. He is one creepy character.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I'll take a stab at them...

1) Margaret? I think it foreshadowed a return on her part but with tension and regrets. remember, she had an abusive husband and learned "survival instincts".

2) Dope agents. Who knows? They could be real or on the take or completely phony. Could be bigotry involved (wanting to keep the Jewish guy down) See Season 3.

3) Mellon. Remember - they thought they were setting up *Nucky*. They were working against him - I was *shocked* when mellon called Nucky to 'give' him the distillery. The fact that Nucky a) Had Doyle over there (who got 11 of his men killed in Tabor Heights) and b) left Rothstein holding the bag (after Arnold refused to help Nucky go after Gyp) looks like a pure genius series of moves.

4) Gyp's henchmen. When Massarillo pulled out, they knew the writing was on the wall. They were smart enough to NOT get in the way of the hitman.

5) Capone. I'm thinking you're right.

6) Chalky knows that the booze doesn't flow into a club or restaurant without Nucky's stamp of approval.

7) Agent Nelson Van Alden (George Mueller)... How he factors into Capone's emerging empire should be interesting.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

djlong said:


> I'll take a stab at them...
> 
> 1) Margaret? I think it foreshadowed a return on her part but with tension and regrets. remember, she had an abusive husband and learned "survival instincts".
> 
> ...


I bet you would be good in a knife fight, because that was a good stab

My only thing with Margaret at the end, it happened so quickly. I was wondering if she was going to wake up from a nightmare to find Nucky was never their?


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks, DJ, great analysis! I didn't realize the distillery deal was to set Nucky up for a big fall. So sticking Rothstein in there puts him in the rat trap instead!


----------



## altidude (Jan 13, 2010)

Maruuk said:


> Thanks, DJ, great analysis! I didn't realize the distillery deal was to set Nucky up for a big fall. So sticking Rothstein in there puts him in the rat trap instead!


I don't think the deal between Mellon and Nucky was a set up to trap Nucky. I think Nucky twisted/blackmailed Mellon into turning the tables on AR.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

I agree, but there seemed to be a disconnect there. Nucky agreed to run it, then suddenly after he "reluctantly" gives AR 99% of it, out of the blue Mellon is calling in the Feds on AR. I think they left a key scene on the cutting room floor.


----------



## altidude (Jan 13, 2010)

It seemed pretty clear that Mellon was doing something that he didn't want to do when he made that call...


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Remember, Mellon was making a deal with someone else when Nucky entered the picture. The most recent example was when Nucky spoke to Mellon and, as soon as Nucky left, the guy who's name I can't remember but speaks so colorfully and takes money in a fishbowl came out from behind a wall. It was clear they were designing a double-cross to make Nucky the fall guy for something.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Ah, so the original deal between Mellon and Nucky to nail Mellon's enemy was a double-cross setup to make Nucky the fall guy for the distillery operation.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Yes - at least that was the impression I had.. ...and it was the explanation I gave my wife when she was a little lost trying to figure out who was double/triple/quadruple-crossing whom.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

The top three most shocking moments from season three according to Movie Pilot....


----------



## HinterXGames (Dec 20, 2012)

I gotta say, enjoyed the season, but I hope Margaret never comes back. I found her character highly distasteful and almost unbearable anymore. You don't get to be likeable when you spend most of the episodes so far being a hipocrit. You don't get to look down on Nucky for his buisness, but have no qualms reaping the benefits. You don't get to look down on Nucky for his fling with the showgirl, when she was boinking the irish boy first.
--
Honestly, Nucky legitmately cared/loved her, and she pushed him away, not the other way around. And he loves those kids. I'm not sure she ever actually loved him. I hope she leaves, never to return.


----------

